# Craftsman generator main breaker?



## troubleis (Sep 1, 2021)

Just picked up a 5000 watt craftsman generator does anyone know how many amps this main breaker is and does it control all 3 or just the L-14? No resets on the 20amp.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

A wider shot of the control panel would help.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

https://www.toolservicenet.com/i/CRAFTSMAN/GLOBALBOM/QU/CMXGGAS030731/0/Instruction_Manual/EN/CMXGGAS030731.PDF



page 5


----------



## troubleis (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i bet it is a 30 amp


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I only see the one breaker. Typically you’d have 1 30amp breaker for the l14-30 outlet. And 2 20amp breakers, 1 for each of the 2 5-20 Duplexes.

Since a circuit breaker should not exceed the amp rating of the outlet… I assume the breaker is a double pole 20amp and handles all of the outlets.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the gfci will have the breaker at the 20 amp gfci.

they are calling out 30 amp on the twist lock in the manual.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

There is only 1 visable “breaker” for all circuits. The twist lock outlet is described as 30 amp but the breaker amperage is not mentioned in the manual.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

It probably is 5KW peak which is 5000 Divided by 240 volts which equals 20.83 amps.
You can call it what you want, but the numbers say 20 amps.
The receptacle is probably rated 30 amps, but you have to look at the max the generator can produce.


----------



## aba4430 (Jan 6, 2017)

The markings or label above the breaker indicates 30 amps.


----------

